# Cleaning Heat Press



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will I got some of the EZ-OFF from *www.heatpressvinyl.com* I tell you to get this I have used it and will stand by it I beat the hell out of my press and I dont use any kind of cover sheet unless I have to so yes my upper platten gets very nasty after seen this I got some and I wish I would have gotten sooner it work it did not get all but it did take out lot I have never clean the upper only with wet rag is all now I will use this EZ-OFF


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is A pic of the rag you can see red ink that came of the press


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the post. I'm sure I'll need that sooner or later.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

if you have press I would get it now and use it . With my press I should of used it sooner but this is new I will show before and after


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> here is A pic of the rag you can see red ink that came of the press


Oooooo, that's nasty! Ha ha . I just ordered some of this stuff and I bet my rag will look twice as yucky.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Rhonda 
take before and after pics and post them so we can see


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> will I got some of the EZ-OFF from *www.heatpressvinyl.com* I tell you to get this I have used it and will stand by it I beat the hell out of my press and I dont use any kind of cover sheet unless I have to so yes my upper platten gets very nasty after seen this I got some and I wish I would have gotten sooner it work it did not get all but it did take out lot I have never clean the upper only with wet rag is all now I will use this EZ-OFF


As a side note the pictures on his web site heatpress vinyls is my press. Roger and i are both partnered offering this product. I took a opaque transfer and purposly messed it up by not using a teflon or parchemnt between the platen and transfer. Yuck!!!. I reduced the heat to just under 200 degrees and started rubbing and it started coming off. There are additional pictures on my site as well.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Rhonda
> take before and after pics and post them so we can see


I will do that for sure.

David, did you use a cut up t-shirt as a rag?

Lou, what did you use? I'll have to go check out your pics ....


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

queerrep said:


> I will do that for sure.
> 
> David, did you use a cut up t-shirt as a rag?
> 
> Lou, what did you use? I'll have to go check out your pics ....


Cut up tee shirt. and a dop of EZ Off. By the way people have asked me if this is *"Easy Off"* the oven cleaner. It is not.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Lou you're my Hero. When i grow up, I want to be just like you. ...... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

yep cut up T-shirt and very little EZ-OFF temp 200 and cover the bottom with old shirt when this stuff gets hot it will melt and make miss LOL


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Lou you're my Hero. When i grow up, I want to be just like you. ...... JB


You already are a younger version of me.. but not that much younger.. LOL


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> yep cut up T-shirt and very little EZ-OFF temp 200 and cover the bottom with old shirt when this stuff gets hot it will melt and make miss LOL


Yes put something on the lower mat below the platen as you don't want to have particles of a transfer or the ez off to drop on it. It will not hurt it but it is wet.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Lou have you made a video to show before and after? I think yhis will help people see the real value of this product. ....... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Lou have you made a video to show before and after? I think yhis will help people see the real value of this product. ....... JB


It is on my list.. it is a big list..


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm back with some photos. First of all I am using a HIX Presto 15 and my top platen is not smooth ... it has tiny grooves in it which makes it hard to clean.

Here's the before and after of the t-shirt I used to clean it with:









And here's the before and after of the press:









And here's the new mascot for Ez-Off ... the Ez-Offinator.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

queerrep said:


> I'm back with some photos. First of all I am using a HIX Presto 15 and my top platen is not smooth ... it has tiny grooves in it which makes it hard to clean.
> 
> Here's the before and after of the t-shirt I used to clean it with:
> 
> ...


I should sell a bunch after this. can I use the pictures for my web? Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Lou have you made a video to show before and after? I think yhis will help people see the real value of this product. ....... JB


Finally got a new camera.. New Video's coming.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't forget me I invented the stuff,,,,,, thanks goes to the mad scientist for starting this thread.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh and Rhonda great pics I hope you finaly got it cleaned, and it does smell nice,, good going!!!!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

badalou said:


> Can I use the pictures for my web? Lou


Absolutely!



planb said:


> Don't forget me I invented the stuff,,,,,,


Oh, for realz? I had no idea!!! Great stuff!

-------------------------------------------------

Either of you feel free to use the photos ... I have hi-res versions if you need them.

[And the Ez-Offinator is available as spokes model for a small fee.]


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Where did you get the stuff, ez off?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

*www.heatpressvinyl.com* get it there


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> Don't forget me I invented the stuff,,,,,, thanks goes to the mad scientist for starting this thread.


Roger, let me know when the lawyer comes to your house... LOL


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Naw, I didn't invent it,, just kidding !!!LOL but it most definatly is good stuff and as Rhonda says smells good too. I just hope it will help a lot of people take care of the ooopsies that we all do from time to time.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> Naw, I didn't invent it,, just kidding !!!LOL but it most definatly is good stuff and as Rhonda says smells good too. I just hope it will help a lot of people take care of the ooopsies that we all do from time to time.


I have to make sure my friend does not get himself in trouble. We are in this together... both have it available.


----------



## GormanArts (May 21, 2007)

I have a used 15 x 15 Mighty Press that I refurbished. Stahl told me to clean the platen with GoJo hand cleaner (no pumice), which I did. I then cleaned off any residue with mineral spirits, since that's what's in GoJo (while platen was cold). The rag came up clean after this.
But I was getting some light staining on white shirts, could have been scorching too, I have since bought a Teflon cover sheet. So, I bought some EZoff from my local Heat Press store. When I used it, the rag was black. I went through the whole tube, which took quite a few cleaning sessions, but the rag still shows moderate black staining. At this rate, it will take 2 more tubes to make a dent in the cleaning. The more abrasive cleaner EZoff's maker (BonAmi/Faultless Starch Company) sells, is only sold in a 1 gal pail and is expensive.
Any hints to speed up the cleaning process using the (less abrasive and cheaper) small tube of EZoff ?...............................Thanks, Pete


----------

